# Would any of you guys consider using steroids?



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Being so close to the Steroid users, do any of you guys get tempted into using anabolics? Have any of you gone from this section to the Steroid section? Do you think the steroid forum influenced your decision into using anabolic?

I'm kinda here to learn from the natty guys because they have the most (debatable) dedication on average and really need to focus on their diets and training form.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

In for the can of worms! 

Natties have the most dedication. Interesting


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> In for the can of worms!
> 
> Natties have the most dedication. Interesting


It's debatable, because Arnold had more dedication than the Natty bodybuilding champion because he used AAS as a tool to maximise dedication, he could eat and train harder than the natty. But most steroid users are no Arnold ffs. But some DEFINATELY are.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Your post is complete bollocks. A natty can max out his genetic potential in about 5 years if they train and eat properly. Gear is used to take you past your genetic potential. Steroids aren't a magic pill as I'm sure you know looking at your pictures. You have to work hard and do things right to progress


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Your post is complete bollocks. A natty can max out his genetic potential in about 5 years if they train and eat properly. Gear is used to take you past your genetic potential. Steroids aren't a magic pill as I'm sure you know looking at your pictures. You have to work hard and do things right to progress


Well it took MattDoesFitness 10 years so....


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

And he's more dedicated than 90% of gymrats, and knows what he's doing.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Well it took MattDoesFitness 10 years so....


Who?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Who?


He's a famous youtuber. 2M subscribers. 

Big difference between year 5 and year 1


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Took Mike Thurston 10 years too . I'd say 10 years, and these guys have amazing genetics.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Took Mike Thurston 10 years too . I'd say 10 years, and these guys have amazing genetics.


You don’t know if either of them are natural. They say they are but that doesn’t mean anything.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> You don’t know if either of them are natural. They say they are but that doesn’t mean anything.


Good point, any guess as to what they're on/not on


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

And that would only make my point stronger, it DEFINATELY takes more than 5 years to reach genetic max if you start with nothing


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

@Imperitive.Intel I don't follow anyone. I'm a person that trains everyday,puts in the work and I'm disciplined with my diet. I work full time, have a wife and 2 kids and I don't miss a session. I trained natty for years before jumping on gear and use it to enhance my training. I'd like to know how natties are more dedicated haha ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> You don’t know if either of them are natural. They say they are but that doesn’t mean anything.


Natty my arse! Watch the vids of them trying to reason and explain their natty status. Absolutely nonsense and b0llox.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> And that would only make my point stronger, it DEFINATELY takes more than 5 years to reach genetic max if you start with nothing


5 years training properly with proper diet and progressive overload as a natty will take you to your genetic potential if not very, very close. Your gains are ridiculously slow after a good few years natural. And I REPEAT. 5 years of PROPER training and diet


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> 5 years training properly with proper diet and progressive overload as a natty will take you to your genetic potential if not very, very close. Your gains are ridiculously slow after a good few years natural. And I REPEAT. 5 years of PROPER training and diet


I've only been working out for about a yearish


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Natty my arse! Watch the vids of them trying to reason and explain their natty status. Absolutely nonsense and b0llox.


Okay xD you guys know more than me!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Okay xD you guys know more than me!


Watch Greg doucette on the topic a few days ago. Rips his defence apart imo


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

This fella is trolling surely.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> This fella is trolling surely.


That's a banable offense, some bloke just got banned for 7 days because he called me a troll. It leads to bullying


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> That's a banable offense, some bloke just got banned for 7 days because he called me a troll. It leads to bullying


Come off it mate!
Asking if fitness youtubers are natural…they make a living off YouTube and fitness.
Next you’ll be asking if Father Christmas is real or is wrestling real!?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I have to block this nonsense.


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Matt does fittness and mike thurtson are both full of gear and full of sh*t. They lie about being natty to get better sponsors and more youtube views.

Believing that Mike Thurston is natural is laughable to be honest. Has one of the most aesthetic chests I've seen and you believe he manages to maintain this look / progress while travelling the world and sh*gging sl*gs constantly? Do you think he sips on water and BCAAs while he's in Ibiza?


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

I've often thought about using roids but I don't think it would ever happen unless I developed some kind of illness where the risks to long term health of using AAS were negated by the diagnosis of some other condition which would get me before the AAS did. Until that day comes, definitely not going to use roids.
Realistically I don't need to be any heavier than I am now. I've had a good 2 stone of natty gains over 10-15 years or so which is more than enough when I still want to be able to surf high performance surfboards.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I think being natty is for quiters.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Surely trolling


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Surely trolling


This is actually called trolling itself, and someone got banned for it. You have no proof I'm a troll.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Pound for pound a natty may have to work a little harder than an AAS user - HOWEVER AAS gives us the ability to train far harder and far more frequently that natural. 

Simply put a natty could never keep up with an enhanced athlete who is giving it 100%. 

That being said I have nothing but absolute respect for Natty's who keep pushing - true progress (and not just cycling glycogen storage) is slow enough for enhanced athletes, Natty's really need to trust in the process as it can take considerable periods for growth to be noticable


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Uptonogood said:


> Pound for pound a natty may have to work a little harder than an AAS user - HOWEVER AAS gives us the ability to train far harder and far more frequently that natural.
> 
> Simply put a natty could never keep up with an enhanced athlete who is giving it 100%.
> 
> That being said I have nothing but absolute respect for Natty's who keep pushing - true progress (and not just cycling glycogen storage) is slow enough for enhanced athletes, Natty's really need to trust in the process as it can take considerable periods for growth to be noticable


Steroid users also have extra motivation as they see weekly changes in their physique, where as for a natty it's barely monthly. That motivation allows us to push harder. But I agree with you 100%, some (or most, Idk tbh) steroid users train harder proportionately.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> He's a famous youtuber. 2M subscribers.
> 
> Big difference between year 5 and year 1


Looks like he jumped on the gear around 30....


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> Looks like he jumped on the gear around 30....


Greg doucette thought the exact same


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Greg doucette thought the exact same


Is he a member on here? 

Is he Ketones?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> Is he a member on here?
> 
> Is he Ketones?


He's an IFBB Pro bodybuilder with like 2 million I THINK subscribers. 

Who the hell is ketones?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> He's an IFBB Pro bodybuilder with like 2 million I THINK subscribers.
> 
> Who the hell is ketones?


Ketones is a ukm pro with like 2 million I THINK accounts.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just listen to this dipshit - Dereks only in it for the crossover subs (probably why he doesn’t blatantly take the piss) still the ****s made his money…


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Just listen to this dipshit - Dereks only in it for the crossover subs (probably why he doesn’t blatantly take the piss) still the ****s made his money…


Havent watched Derek’s recent video but he goes through Matt’s blood test results, probably more reason to say hes full of it when he claims natty.


----------

